# first big elapid and other herps (pic heavy!)



## richoman_3 (Oct 14, 2011)

hey guys, just putting up some pics of 2 trips i had.
one not to far from me (western suburbs) and went to echuca (nvic) aswell.
in my day in the western suburbs it was sunny and jacky dragons, robust striped skinks and black rock skinks were very common on rocks basking, but with my point and shoot i had to get close for a shot and they ran away when i was within a 5m :/., so sorry if the pics came out crap :/

first of all, found this big beauty (1.2m brown) on a walking path, it was about 30cm away from my feet and i only got 2 horrible pics before it slithered away, i was really happy seeing it and they are awesome snakes 












as i said jacky dragons were common, but very difficult to get photos of, found this one earlier on in the day so it wasnt as active 










this was a baby one (tinyyy, bout 6cm) basking on a rock








only pic i got of a robust striped skink  - these were one of my main focus there but failed, will have to back soon and try again !







black rock skink - this one was annoying, i climbed up on the rock it was on after snapping this crap pic, and waited for it to come out of its crevice, as soon as it did some kid ran up to it while i was trying to get a pic and scared it off :/






bluey







little whip snake










also saw a tiny banjo frog there which i was happy as ive never seen them before























now for echuca -just saw frogs and one gecko as i went to the floodplains for herping-

a BIG banjo frog









hehe like this photo






perons tree frog (other pics) - MUCH better photos here --- http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-reptiles-40/litoria-peronii-pics-video-171607/











spotted marsh frogs were common, but i find them hard to get pics of :/









and a nice but dirty one :/






and i was happy to find these, Barking marsh frog - Limnodynastes fletcheri, they were found with the spotted marsh frogs but in a ratio of about 1/7000  - only found 2 all up
i got WAYY better photos of them but i cant find where i put them!!

















so yeah, not my best photography ever :/, but still found some new species id like to share


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 14, 2011)

Well done Nick, your threads seem to be getting and better, they are almost worth reading now


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah that last pic is so good it almost looks set up.


----------



## dihsmaj (Oct 15, 2011)

Nick mate you've found some amazing animals. Stunning brown and frogs!


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2011)

Goldmember said:


> Well done Nick, your threads seem to be getting and better, they are almost worth reading now


Dunno if hes quite at that level


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 15, 2011)

thanks guys  ... and thanks josh 

heres a pic of a marbled gecko








and the videos!

Marbled gecko
[video=youtube;f-Ao8nItoYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-Ao8nItoYQ[/video]


Small banjo frog
[video=youtube;ybm57In5PxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybm57In5PxY[/video]

Big banjo frog
[video=youtube;Mif8z-XkmTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mif8z-XkmTU[/video]


Perons tree frog
[video=youtube;vVolzQR5BHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVolzQR5BHs[/video]


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice on mate. I like to see younger people taking an interest outside of their captive animals.
I like the P. flagellum.
Your threads are getting better! which can only mean that your field skills are getting better and the time and effort you put in is paying of, so keep it up.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice! Good work mate!


----------



## pythrulz (Oct 15, 2011)

`Some good finds seems your a frog lover thats ok though


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 15, 2011)

thanks heaps guys ,
yeah i love being out in the bush, seeing as i live in the city i make the most of every second im in there  
im pretty annoyed how most of the lizard and snake pics came out though :|

pythrulz: i love all herps equally , its just that frogs are more co-operative when it comes to pics


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 15, 2011)

I can tell where that black rock skink pic was taken!! It's great up there isn't it.... they are running around everywhere.


----------



## Smithers (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice work Nick great images/finds and cheers for posting for us to view time and again  Def worth reading,... well looking at least


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 16, 2011)

LOL, the better you get at taking photo's the more annoyed you become.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 16, 2011)

thanks guys 

yeah Jay i love that spot, ive only been there twice and found heaps of herps there already, though i only found a couple of black rocks skinks, have to find a different spot there!
haha Elapidae thats true


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 16, 2011)

Good work and nice pics. 
Its great to see herps around Melbourne. 
I would love to see some wild jackies for myself.


----------



## jordanmulder (Oct 16, 2011)

Great finds Nick! I'm envious of the EB find!!!


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 16, 2011)

mad_at_arms said:


> Good work and nice pics.
> Its great to see herps around Melbourne.
> I would love to see some wild jackies for myself.



the spot i went to there was HEAPS of jackies if you knew where to look!

@jordan: yeah the brown was VERY nice, i found a dead one today


----------

